# anyone heard of swifter dryer sheets to control hive beetles



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all: I was talking to a fellow bee keeper who said some people are using cut up swifter dryer sheets to put on the inner cover of their hives. The idea is the bees chase them up there and the hive beetles get caught in the dryer sheets and can't get out. Bees don't get caught up in them like the beetles do. Just curious if anyone has heard of this and used this method.
Thanks!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?315201-Scotch-Brite-wipes-for-SHB

try reading here


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This technique is also used in countries where the sheets/wipes have different brand names than in the USA. For instance, searching for "chux" brings up this thread: 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?277186-Control-of-Small-Hive-Beetle


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I have used them. Swiffers are cloth-like sheets about the size of a kleenex that are used to wipe up dust. They are unscented and don't have any chemicals in them. I wouldn't use dryer sheets because they're loaded with perfumes and other chemicals and I don't know how that would affect the bees. Anyway, the sheets do trap the hive beetles--the beetles get their legs stuck in the fibers of the swifter sheet and can't get loose. 

I have heard some people say that occasionally they have one or two bees that get stuck in the swifter sheets. I have not had that happen, but FYI.

My bees do apparently pick at the swifter sheets in an attempt to remove them from the hive. This fluffs them up and fuzzes them out, but the bees so far can't get them out or even move them because the sheets stick to the propolis on the frames. I just lay one across the top bars of the frames.

I also have beetle blaster traps and so far those have not caught any beetles, but I have caught beetles with the swiffer sheets.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

I use the swifer type dusting sheets (vs dryer sheets). I use the generic version. Cut into 4x4 squares. Traps 30-40 SHBs (and sometimes 1 or 2 bees).


----------



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

Where do you guys typically place your swiffer sheets, and how long does it take to see results?


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

The trick some of my friend use in Handi-Wipes (the particular brand is a good beetle tanglefoot), which they cut to size to fit into a CD or DVD "jewel case." You file a couple of beetle-sized notches in the edges of the CD case so the beetles can get in and the bees can't. This should work for Swifer sheets as well.

I just picked up 30 jewel cases at Walmart for about $8.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

I cut them into 4x4s and place them right on top of the frames in the back corner the box...about the same place you'd put a trap. Where the is shb traffic. The swifer type duster sheets start to deteriorate in about week. I pull them weekly.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Phoebee said:


> The trick some of my friend use in Handi-Wipes (the particular brand is a good beetle tanglefoot), which they cut to size to fit into a CD or DVD "jewel case."


I'd be interested in knowing if this worked...


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

swiffers are not dryer sheets. they are dust cloths. some people think that dryer sheets will repel bugs. maybe you mean bounce sheets; they are made by P&G, like swiffer. people get them confused sometimes.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

BeeCurious said:


> I'd be interested in knowing if this worked...


I have no direct experience. A couple of pro beekeepers in the club swear it does. They've gone so far as to hand out Handi-Wipes at club meetings.

I'm a dedicated user of Freeman beetle traps myself, more because I take a certain perverse joy in seeing varroa drowned in oil.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

I put sheets in a nuc that have been showing increasing beetle numbers, caught 1 beetle and 10 bees.


----------



## DAM Bees (Mar 10, 2015)

I like the idea of swifters cut to fit inside a CD jewel case if this works. Seems like that would keep the bees from picking at it, keep it from getting stuck to top bars, and not trap bees as well. Would it work even better if the CD case was bated w peanut butter to attract more SHB?


----------



## wallyblackburn (May 5, 2015)

I had 3 jar feeders on top of my hive. When I pulled them off, one was empty - and the lid was solid SHB. The other 2 that still had syrup in them had none. The jars sit upside down on 1/8" hardware cloth.

So, I'm trying to figure out how to trap them up in my feeder/spacer. The bees apparently chase them up through the HW cloth, but what can I do to coax them onto a Swiffer or into a trap once up there?

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Heard that microfiber rags tangle beetles up but not bees. 
Have not tried it and have had success with beetle blasters baited with my secret salad dressing recipe. 
Them traps get full though. Yuck.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Works great. Use them all the time. 4x4 half sheets work for me. Some have more beetles than I can count after a week or so. I usually catch about a bee, maybe two.


----------

